

Ask YC: What tool to build a web widget - sangguine

Hi. I am debating what the best way to build a web widget is. Two methods I am thinking are as follows:
1. Create a page on my site and use an iFrame code with the link to that page.
2. Create a javascript code and use a script with the link to the javascript.<p>Is there really a difference? Which do you like more? I see Flash is another option, but I would want to avoid it. Any other options?
======
xirium
JavaScript gives you the most possibilities because you can place semi-
transparent items anywhere in a webpage, they can resize with user interaction
and move down a webpage as a user scrolls. JavaScript can also be used to re-
write a webpage, including changing images, fetching more text, revealing
optional form elements and the changing the destination of hyperlinks.

Some, if not all, of this can be achieved with IFrames and Flash but web
browser security is such that you'd have to include JavaScript anyhow.

------
bigbang
maybe im wrong, but if you put an iframe, doesnt it get loaded everytime when
the page with the widget has been visited. for eg: if cnn's homepage has your
widget, you pretty much got cnn's traffic to serve? maybe im wrong again.

